# Goats



## Its not a GOAT its a DOG (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi,
My family is thinking of getting goats, but we have a baby coming (  ) so I would like to get a better idea on how much time it takes to care for 2 goats and what breed would you recommend? 
we need 3 quarts of milk a day, and we have a 1500 sq. foot yard that will be shared with 14 chickens.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## ksalvagno (Sep 13, 2009)

They are usually fed twice a day. They need fresh water every day. They need to have baking soda and loose minerals free choice so you would need to check those things daily to make sure the minerals aren't wet and the baking soda is ok. Their area needs to be cleaned out on a regular basis. I do mine daily. None of that takes a lot of time but it has to be done. I really don't know how much time it takes to take care of goats because I'm also taking care of chickens and alpacas.

Then there is kidding and milking. You have to keep a close watch when they are getting ready to kid. Meaning that you will go out to the barn several times a day. Then you have to milk them twice a day. You should milk about 12 hours apart at the same time every day. They do need to be milked out twice a day and not skip a milking. A friend of mine will milk out 3 times a day if she is going somewhere in the evening and can't be there for the evening milking. Of course that means that you will be milking when you get home no matter how late. As far as time on milking, I don't know because I haven't milked myself yet. But a new person is going to take longer to milk a goat than an experienced person.

I would probably just research on the internet and visit goat farms in your area to see which breeds you like. It is always good to buy from someone close by so you have a mentor and can call them when you have a question or problem. Since you want 3 quarts a day of milk, then Nigerian Dwarf goats wouldn't be for you. You would want a larger dairy goat if you want to stick to 2 goats.


----------



## ksalvagno (Sep 13, 2009)

They do also need hay. So you would need a place to store hay.


----------



## freemotion (Sep 13, 2009)

If I hurry, I can do my basic chores, including milking and straining the milk, in 20 minutes, but 30 is more realistic.  This is very basic, food, water, check on everyone, feed the doeling in her stall, grab the lactating doe and lead her up to the garage where I've set up her food on the stand and my milking kit.....fresh udder wash/teat dip and two or three clean canning jars.  Milking takes about 3 minutes, but I have to wait for the doe to finish eating, 6-7 minutes.  Then back to the barn, let the doeling out or lock her in for the night, put hay in the rack if it is evening, and back to the house to filter the milk and put the jars in the dishwasher, make kefir if it is evening.

I don't clean the stalls daily, as I have a biggish area for them and let the hay build up over shavings, so they always have a dry surface.  I clean it when convenient, maybe every two weeks, more if it is raining a lot and they are in a lot.

I leave the door open year round for them (large communal stall), as I have a fortress of a fence.  I close it partially in the winter, and the door is on the south and protected from the prevailing winds.  I have one, soon to be three, stalls that I can isolate someone in.

That is a long time to need for chores if there is no one to watch your baby, but if your hubby is around for both milking times, it could be a nice bit of therapy for you.  I find it very relaxing to milk and care for the girls.  Cleaning the stall is not an unpleasant task for me, but it is heavy work with the method I use.....I only spot clean all winter and really let bedding build up to create some heat in our very harsh winters here.

I love my goaties!


----------



## Its not a GOAT its a DOG (Sep 14, 2009)

Thank you for all of your help!
We are thinking of getting Nubian's but I read that goats don't like the temps over 80, it is 95 everyday in the summer here so will they be ok?


----------



## broke down ranch (Sep 14, 2009)

If they have shelter from the sun and plenty of water they will be fine. I have Nubians and Nubian crosses. Our temps in the summer average 100+ and they do just fine.....


----------



## freemotion (Sep 14, 2009)

I timed myself this morning, and it took me about 30 minutes start to finish, starting with bleaching my filter and ending with washing my filter.  I got almost 2 quarts of milk.  I also fed the chickens, turkeys, and guineas (ok, maybe 3 minutes for that!) and patted everyone (four goats)....a necessary part of chores, to give everyone a quick once-over.  I did not fill water buckets (I have 5 to do, it takes 5 minutes in summer, 10-15 in winter with ice issues) because I did that last night and all were clean.  I did re-fill the minerals, though.

That is QUICK chores, though.  It is normally a little more time, as I spend a few minutes most days doing things that are not part of the everyday routine, like checking and fixing fencing and other repairs, mowing, scrubbing feeders, organizing storage, buying supplies, trimming hooves, deworming, brushing if needed, etc.  Oh, and checking their pasture for poisonous plants that like to creep in, and poison ivy....they don't keep the place clear of that, btw.  I glove up and do it myself.

If your hubby is supportive and willing to do a lot of that last list for you, you should be golden.


----------



## Its not a GOAT its a DOG (Sep 14, 2009)

freemotion said:
			
		

> I timed myself this morning, and it took me about 30 minutes start to finish, starting with bleaching my filter and ending with washing my filter.  I got almost 2 quarts of milk.  I also fed the chickens, turkeys, and guineas (ok, maybe 3 minutes for that!) and patted everyone (four goats)....a necessary part of chores, to give everyone a quick once-over.  I did not fill water buckets (I have 5 to do, it takes 5 minutes in summer, 10-15 in winter with ice issues) because I did that last night and all were clean.  I did re-fill the minerals, though.
> 
> That is QUICK chores, though.  It is normally a little more time, as I spend a few minutes most days doing things that are not part of the everyday routine, like checking and fixing fencing and other repairs, mowing, scrubbing feeders, organizing storage, buying supplies, trimming hooves, deworming, brushing if needed, etc.  Oh, and checking their pasture for poisonous plants that like to creep in, and poison ivy....they don't keep the place clear of that, btw.  I glove up and do it myself.
> 
> If your hubby is supportive and willing to do a lot of that last list for you, you should be golden.


Thanks for timing yourself! I am the 16 year old daughter  and yes my father is very supportive and helpful.

on another note what do all of you think of this:
http://www.flemingoutdoors.com/tatapadforpi.html

Does it work? we have a spigot where we are planning to build the pen and this would make watering a lot easier, thanks!


----------



## crazygoatlady (Sep 14, 2009)

It really doesn't take much time--if you have everything organized--but I be really careful about the chickens and the goats together-you do NOT want your goats into any chicken feed or you WILL run into lots of trouble,  I also don't like keeping them together because of diseases. JMHO--maybe others do thingk different.   I love my Mini Nubians and Nubians.


----------



## Its not a GOAT its a DOG (Sep 14, 2009)

crazygoatlady said:
			
		

> It really doesn't take much time--if you have everything organized--but I be really careful about the chickens and the goats together-you do NOT want your goats into any chicken feed or you WILL run into lots of trouble,  I also don't like keeping them together because of diseases. JMHO--maybe others do thingk different.   I love my Mini Nubians and Nubians.


thanks the housing would be separate they just free range with the chickens


----------



## freemotion (Sep 14, 2009)

Mine free-range with the chickens and I've had no troubles with that.  I actually have caught a hen scratching on a reclining goat, and picking something off....ticks?  The goat seemed to enjoy it!  I do have a large area, so there is definitely no over-crowding here.  What works in your area might be different.


----------



## texasbartrambaby (Sep 15, 2009)

Hi - I have two kinder does and my chores take me about 30 minutes from start to finish. We live in the Texas Panhandle and the girls have seen temps ranging from 105 all the way into the negative. They handled it fine and continued producing with a bat of their eyes!

We also let our chickens free range around with the goats. The goats can't get into the chicken feed, but the chickens had no qualms jumping into the girl's feeders. I just make sure that I keep everyone wormed regularly.

Good luck!


----------



## bmorecity (Feb 2, 2010)

Hey all-
I am just exploring the option of getting into goats at this point, but I think it is something i would really enjoy...I recently got chickens here in the city and my girls are just great!  
I do live in an urban area (a rowhouse) and I am trying to figure out if I have enough room.  I understand that goats need companions and have read that this can include dogs, horses, pigs, etc. so they are not too lonely.  Are chickens an adequate companion for a lone goat?  If not, how much space do i really need to a pair of nubian dwarfs?  My yard is approx. 30 ft x 12 ft which is probably not enough, but i wanted to make sure before i killed the dream!
Thanks


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 2, 2010)

First you would have to find out if it is legal to have livestock on your property. If you live in an urban area, there is a good chance that you can't.


----------



## bmorecity (Feb 2, 2010)

m


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 2, 2010)

Goats can get noisy and I can guarantee that the neighbors probably won't like it. I hate to dash your dreams but it doesn't sound like a good situation for any livestock other than your chickens.


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 2, 2010)

Not to mention that they'd need more exercise than that lot would allow, and be more prone to parasite issues because of constant exposure to the same area.
I'm sorry to dash your hopes, but it just wouldn't be good for the goats.


----------



## bmorecity (Feb 2, 2010)

Yeah, thats what i thought...guess ill just have to wait.  Thanks anyway.


----------

